# Remote coding ?



## cpccoder2008 (May 11, 2009)

I was offered a coding job working from home on my spare time. I will be coding for a hospital. I have never done remote coding before and was wondering what is the average pay ? I have read post about anywhere's between 1.00 - 3.00 a chart ? This is only a temp position and is something i am willing to learn. Also, would anyone have a sample of what i might be coding ? 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## jillmtom (May 11, 2009)

Hello:

Someone else asked this question today also.  Look at the replies for the title; What is the pay range for remote coding?


----------



## CEDA (May 11, 2009)

Hi, may I ask what is the name of the company that you got this job with? I am looking for remote work as well. You can email me at cthurm71@comcast.net if you would like to.


----------

